# 89 240sx hatch... best exhaust



## 89240sxdriver (Jun 16, 2005)

im looking for a catback exhaust, i want deep tone but none of this cheap civic like sound i see on my main street night after night. i would like decent hp gains but i know they will prob be minimum. also, any links of where to get would be great and i am on a slight budget. also any other upgrades that are best suited or that need to be done? currently i am looking at auto to man conversion... any diagrams as well and i would owe you dearly. thanks this site has already helped me out alot. all i am looking for is to show my home town that the 240 is classy and NOT another civic! thanks


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

t tein s-tech lowering springs, ebay strut tower bars,ebay nismo steering wheel and hub adapter make ure slides a little better


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

89240sxdriver said:


> im looking for a catback exhaust, i want deep tone but none of this cheap civic like sound i see on my main street night after night. i would like decent hp gains but i know they will prob be minimum.


A Borla stainless steel catback might be what you're looking for in an exhaust that's not loud, has a deep tone and good power increase in the mid to top end speeds.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

rogoman said:


> A Borla stainless steel catback might be what you're looking for in an exhaust that's not loud, has a deep tone and good power increase in the mid to top end speeds.


I have the Borla dual tip catback on my 240. I have to say it sounds very nice. It has good deep, rich tone without any of the crackle and pop sounds you get with alot of exhausts. Not very loud either. I am not sure what kind of gains it gave me, but I did notice a power increase throughout the rev range. I may consider selling it soon, as i need a bigger exhaust for my soon to be boosted ca18det. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you want an exhaust note far from the civics (deep and throaty), is cheap, and doesnt have a 9 inch tip(well, that last one is irrelevent, i guess)..getting some mandrel bent piping and a flowmaster 40 series(mayb a 50) muffler is what id recomend..its amazing how american exhaust can sound so good on a "big displacement" 4cyl import..


----------



## 89240sxdriver (Jun 16, 2005)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> I have the Borla dual tip catback on my 240. I have to say it sounds very nice. It has good deep, rich tone without any of the crackle and pop sounds you get with alot of exhausts. Not very loud either. I am not sure what kind of gains it gave me, but I did notice a power increase throughout the rev range. I may consider selling it soon, as i need a bigger exhaust for my soon to be boosted ca18det. Let me know if you are interested.


hmm, yea what would your $ range be or email me about it with pics if at all possible- [email protected] 




180SX-X said:


> you want an exhaust note far from the civics (deep and throaty), is cheap, and doesnt have a 9 inch tip(well, that last one is irrelevent, i guess)..getting some mandrel bent piping and a flowmaster 40 series(mayb a 50) muffler is what id recomend..its amazing how american exhaust can sound so good on a "big displacement" 4cyl import..


if i went this route where would i get the flowmaster muffler?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've heard a 50 series flow on a 95 eclipse gst. That was one of the best sounding exhausts I've heard in a while. Nice deep tone. And the 40 series Delta flow flowmaster is suppose to be the deepest flowmaster ever. 

Look on ebay for a 40-series delta flow (make sure it's delta flow) muffler. Then listen to how it sounds.


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

i thought borla didn't make that exhaust anymore


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Borla is really expensive. Since I needed a custom downpipe and wastegate dump anyways, I brought my car to a buddy's exhaust shop. He bent up a custom 3" direct flow cat-back, and I stuck my old dual 3" tip muffler on it. It looks sneaky, sounds great, and flows like a mofo. I recommend custom exhaust.


----------

